# Are GEL LINERS SAFE for the Waterline??



## anjanasadil (Oct 4, 2009)

MAC Fluidline is not tested for the waterline...and no other gel liners brands actually say on their sites ''safe for waterline'' such as Loreal HIP, Coastal Scents, Clinique, etc...do u know of a gel liner that actually claims its tested and safe to use on the waterline?

So ladies, is gel liner actually safe to use on the waterline? i've seen tons of girls using it in tutorials and everyday life...but is it harmful do u think??


----------



## Amendria (Oct 4, 2009)

Um, I put MAC fluidline on my waterline. and I don't any kind of reaction.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 4, 2009)

Yea, I haven't heard anybody claim theirs is suitable for the waterline...


----------



## Carleen (Oct 4, 2009)

Fyrinnae has a liquid eye liner that is made specifically for the waterline. It looks like they've recently added a bunch of new colors, too. Anyway, I've got samples of a couple, but I haven't really tried them, yet. Samples are only $3.25 and will probably last a very long time, as you only use a *tiny* bit at a time. And I do mean a TINY bit.

Inks Liquid Eyeliner


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 4, 2009)

^^That's cool. Never heard of a cream/gel liner approved for the waterline. I've never had any problem with mine (WnW, stila, loreal, bb...) but they are never recommended or advertised for it. I've heard of tons of horror stories like ppl getting their eyes stuck together after falling asleep with it on or burning or allergic reactions.


----------



## Carleen (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I can tell you that I made a huge mess on my first attempt at using the Fyrinnae Ink. I didn't wait long enough for the liner to "dry" and I probably used too much because when I blinked my eye, I got liner *all* over my eyeball.... lol. The good news is, it didn't burn or sting at all... thank goodness.


----------



## anjanasadil (Oct 4, 2009)

hmm...i've never heard of fyrinnae...where can i buy this??


----------



## babyface387 (Oct 4, 2009)

I use mine on my water line. It looks fine. Doesn't smudge at all



I'm using MAC gel liner in black track. Love that stuff


----------



## Lucy (Oct 4, 2009)

my bobbi bown gel liner just falls off my waterline. i don't know why, it seems to work ok for other people. it just goes when i blink.


----------



## Carleen (Oct 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm...i've never heard of fyrinnae...where can i buy this?? I'm pretty sure that their products are only sold on their website. I included a link at the bottom of my reply above (reply #4). 
I'm going to try to remember to play with the inks a little more this week (when I don't need to go anywhere or have to worry about messing up a perfectly good face).


----------



## Lajja (Oct 4, 2009)

This happens to me too!! and I try to pull my eye down to let it dry and then I just end up tearing and it smudges and then takes forever to clean off any smudging lol


----------



## Carleen (Oct 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Lajja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This happens to me too!! and I try to pull my eye down to let it dry and then I just end up tearing and it smudges and then takes forever to clean off any smudging lol I'm glad it wasn't just me. How many times have you tried it?


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 4, 2009)

I prefer to use an (automatic) pencil or kohl on my waterline. I fear that applying with a brush will cause bacteria to grow in my gel liner pot, which then gets transfered to my inner eye. (I keep my brushes pretty clean, but still.....)

I reserve the use of gel liner for the top of the lid, instead.


----------



## anjanasadil (Oct 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Carleen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fyrinnae has a liquid eye liner that is made specifically for the waterline. It looks like they've recently added a bunch of new colors, too. Anyway, I've got samples of a couple, but I haven't really tried them, yet. Samples are only $3.25 and will probably last a very long time, as you only use a *tiny* bit at a time. And I do mean a TINY bit.
Inks Liquid Eyeliner

WOWWWW thanks for the link. omg, this is an awesome brand! puts macs shadow shade variety to shame..... lol


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 5, 2009)

I have three gel liners from Elisabeth Arden and when I have lined the water line, they stays there. Great stuff.


----------



## Carleen (Oct 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOWWWW thanks for the link. omg, this is an awesome brand! puts macs shadow shade variety to shame..... lol You're very welcome!
Fyrinnae's customer service is wonderful. I absolutely love all of the eye colors that I got from them. Their synthetic angled blush brush is excellent, too. I'll definitely be ordering from them again.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Fyrinnae's still around? I thought they changed their name to Paint or something? I should go check them out


----------



## Amy Sue (Oct 21, 2009)

I have used Bobbi Brown on my waterline and it doesn't seem to last. It tsays for awhile, but by the end of the day, or night it's gone. I found if I wnat somehting to last on the waterline, then it needs to be waterproof.


----------



## princessa00 (Oct 21, 2009)

*it depends on how sensitive your skin is, if you dont have a bad reaction then you're probably good to go..*

that being said, the waterline is one of the quickest way for all the chemicals in the liner to get into your system..but if that kind of stuff doesnt bother you, then i dont think you should be worried.


----------



## whitesugurgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Bare essentials has made a buxom liner for your inner rim. I haven't tried it yet though I want to. I saw it at Sephora.


----------

